# من اروع الكتب فى ال voip



## عماد الكبير (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعملنا من يهد الله فلا مضل له ويضلل فلا هادى له واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له وان محمدا عبده ورسوله , اما بعد اطل عليكم اعضاء وزوار الملتقى بكتاب أكثر من رائع يتكلم عن أبنية الجيل القادم من شبكات ال voip .






اسم الكتاب 
Voice Over IPv6
Architectures for
Next Generation VoIP Networks

 حجم الكتاب 
9.28 مب


----------



## qqr45 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you brother


----------



## محمود اتصلات (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## ادور (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mnmn_mnmn (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

